# Need Id on fish think its a SAE but petland had them as white cloud minnows



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

Need to Id a fish at petland they had them marked as white cloud minnows 3 for $2 so I grabbed them all they looked like SAE I am I wrong? The picture up close doesn't have the black strip to the fin but the other 10 I have all do, But they don't have a black dot on there belly, I am lost hehe.


Here are some better pictures 4 closeup in a net http://s725.photobucket.com/albums/ww257/vito357si/?action=view&current=ad490f62.pbw


----------



## michelleml (Oct 24, 2009)

not sure if this will help they look like one to me but im no expert. I need to find me some off to see i can find some
http://www.aquaticscape.com/articles/algae.htm#sae


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Those are definitely SAE. Great find- that's an excellent price. I dunno how they could mix up the two species-they look nothing alike and don't behave similarly. But I guess you know where to go to get cheap fish. Just tell them what you think it is to get a cheaper price, hahaaaaa...


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Its 100% SAE. Lucky you.


----------



## michelleml (Oct 24, 2009)

I can't find those in el paso but im off to petsmart to see if they maybe have them under the wrong name. Just found out we have petland here so off to check it out


----------



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

I brought 6 roseline sharks for only 2.99 each because they were mislabeled from petland once. 


congrats on your find! great deal


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Petland is the best place to get fish they are always so cheap and they have the names and prices always messed up lol Remember thurs Petland gets there fish so check them out and Friday pick them up good luck. BTW all the SAE are schooling all over the tank eatting alge.


----------



## michelleml (Oct 24, 2009)

They didn't have in at my petland I though i saw some but the mouth was different and after research it look like it was labled correct as a pencilfish The manager told me he gets them but it will be after he sells all chinese algae first.

http://boxlotfish.com/popup_image.php?pID=439&osCsid=f86c66bcd0a5277fed4a99d4285cf1be


----------



## nfrank (Jan 29, 2005)

heineken357,
it is hard for me to see the details in your pictures, but i dont see the black line going thru the caudal (tail) fin. This is one of the distinguishing features. Otherwise they do look a lot like SAEs. See the pictures here, and report back whether you have the SAE or false siamensis. http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/cyprinid.html

Never mind .... after posting a few minutes ago, I rechecked your post.... and just noticed that you added some pictures of the fish in a net. That one is an SAE!!!!!
--Neil


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi heineken357,

Here is a picture of a true SAE verses a Flying Fox. Note the Black linear line continues into the tail fin. BTW definitely not White Clouds! LOL


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

heineken357 said:


> Need to Id a fish at petland they had them marked as white cloud minnows 3 for $2 so I grabbed them all they looked like SAE I am I wrong? The picture up close doesn't have the black strip to the fin but the other 10 I have all do, But they don't have a black dot on there belly, I am lost hehe.
> 
> 
> Here are some better pictures 4 closeup in a net http://s725.photobucket.com/albums/ww257/vito357si/?action=view&current=ad490f62.pbw


Too hard for me to tell from the picture you have posted, but I looked at a close up of one of your other pictures showing a single fish and that was NOT an SAE (unless it was super stressed out). The black stripe along the body did not go through the tail from what I could tell from the picture. I have the real deal in my tank and I've never seen them stressed to the point where the black on the tail section disappears.


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

Hey bryeman can you post a picture of yours, I don't know what it is some of them have a very dark line through the tail and a few have a very light line through the tail. They all swim in a packs and they never sit still.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

heineken357 said:


> Hey bryeman can you post a picture of yours, I don't know what it is some of them have a very dark line through the tail and a few have a very light line through the tail. They all swim in a packs and they never sit still.


If the line goes all the way through the tail, then you have the real ones. The ones I have always swim in packs. I'll see if I can get a picture when it gets lighter. If the line goes through the tail though, you are set! 

I looked at the pictures again and you can see the black going through the tail on some perhaps, but pictures can be tough to tell.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

I took about 8 photos this morning and have 1 that's worthy of showing. Blurry, but good enough to see the fish, and more importantly, you can see the end of the tail and the black line. The problem, however, is that I'm currently slightly over my 10mb limit on this site, so I've contacted a moderator so they can hopefully get my current photos deleted (or show me how to do that). If that happens within a few days I'll post pic.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

heineken357 said:


> Hey bryeman can you post a picture of yours, I don't know what it is some of them have a very dark line through the tail and a few have a very light line through the tail. They all swim in a packs and they never sit still.


Ok. Here it is. Got the picture deletion thing figured out!










Not the best photo in the world by any stretch, but good enough to see the line that runs through entire center of tail.


----------



## nfrank (Jan 29, 2005)

heineken357,
when you look at your pictures cropped and closeup, it appears that you may have two different cyprinids. These are

This one is not SAE. Definitely a different minnow. It doesnt even look like the false siamensis (Garra sp.). The black line definitely does not extend thru the caudal.









The one in the net seems to show the black line thru the tail, but i cant be sure









You can see these features in the link to the article i provided earlier.


----------



## annageckos (Jul 28, 2009)

Check this link out. It should help.

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquariumforum/showthread.php?t=33198

Going by this the things to look for for the true SAE are

*Black line going all the way through the tail
*Black sploch/line/mark on underside
*One set(two, one on each side of mouth) of barbles
*Black line through eye, honey above white below

There is more too but for me these where the easiest to see clearly. Apearanly there are 3 or 4 types of "SAE"

From the pics I don't think that you have an aglea eating "sae", but I could be wrong.

Anna


----------

